# Static Smiley on Clearblue digi duel test - when did I ovulate?



## Totoro

Hi!

I've been using Clearblue digital test with duel hormone indicator. Can anyone tell me when I ovulated (apprx) please? I think I'm confusing myself...

CD1: 22.07.14
CD 11: flashing smiley
CD 12: flashing smiley
CD 13: flashing smiley
CD 14: flashing smiley ( Ovulation predicted by Period Tracker app)
CD 15: STATIC SMILEY 05.08.14

I've got 2 questions:

Did ovulation occur when I got the static smiley or the day after?

How many DPO am I, @ 12.08.14 ?

I'm driving myself  

Thank you x


----------



## Me Myself and I

ovulation would generally be 12-24 hours after solid smiley. Though can be up to 54 but less common. I used tpo track mine on calendar and knew if solid arrived early Monday period would arrive mid wednesday two weeks and two days later so assume i ovulate two days and a bit afterwards. 

Technicaaly you are 7dpo but have a bit of flexibility.


----------



## Totoro

Hi Me, Myself and I

Thank you, I was going round and round and confusing myself! I'm probably out for this month as my DH got bored (nice), and the last day we BMS was on the static smiley day   

Totoro x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Totoro said:


> Hi Me, Myself and I
> 
> Thank you, I was going round and round and confusing myself! I'm probably out for this month as my DH got bored (nice), and the last day we BMS was on the static smiley day
> 
> Totoro x


You're not out until the fat lady sings!

I know of a few people who conceived having dtd before their ovulation point as sperm can live for five days inside....

As for getting bored - does he not relaise that you have to both be in it to win it Or get pregnant in this case?


----------



## Totoro

Thank you, you made me laugh!
I try and explain it to him but it sinks.in.so.slowly.  

We've been TTCing for 5 years and it's only been the past 6 months that's he's been asking me questions and actually listening to the answers. 

Fingers crossed to the sperms being 5 day-ers!   
x


----------

